# PMS Cramps vs Implantation Cramp.....



## AbbyLink

Alright you prego mamas! What were the differences between implantation cramping vs PMS cramping...if any at all. And, how many of you would say that before you tested positive everything was pretty much identical to PMS symptoms? I'm so curious and actually have a great shot this month due to various reasons. Just need some experienced women to answer :)


----------



## itsy.bitsy

exactly the same for me, only pregnancy cramping started about 3 days before af was due, i usually only get cramps about 10 minutes before it arrives


----------



## AbbyLink

itsy.bitsy said:


> exactly the same for me, only pregnancy cramping started about 3 days before af was due, i usually only get cramps about 10 minutes before it arrives

Thanks! I've been having cramping for the last three days or so. I'm soppse to start in 2 or 3. I had a D&C and polype removal dut to a botched D&C from a misscarriage over a year ago. This is the first time my uterous has been ready to concieve and I sure hope I am


----------



## charlie_lael

Your chart is looking great! Good luck. :)


----------



## MamaGrl

everything was the same for me. I am a spotting and spotted a week before af which was normal. then i spotted again 4 days before. which i thought was wierd. thats the only thing i noticed different. i thought it was af. i had cramps for 2 days before af was due and they still continue. I did not feel any cramps around the time i got the spotting or IB bleeding.


----------



## Ashlene

itsy.bitsy said:


> exactly the same for me, only pregnancy cramping started about 3 days before af was due, i usually only get cramps about 10 minutes before it arrives

same thing happened to me except it was 2 days before AF was due. the cramp feels different too, it was on the right side and like a weird pinching/pulling.

PMS cramps for me was usually at the centre and the pulling was stronger.


----------



## AbbyLink

Thanks so much for all of your responses. We just got pregnat the very first time we tried over a year ago and because a doctor wasn't careful she messed up the D&C and changed everything for us. Now this Jan we had a surgery to correct it all but It's been such a long year. I'm so ready to move on so I appreciate the answers from you all
I'm pretty sure I'm out for the month though. :/ I sort of keep having that PMS type cramping off and on and this morning my temp dropped to 98.2 (which is still above the coverline but my lowest post O temp.) Tomorrow is cycle day 28 so we shall see. Next month my doctor has me on 100mg of clomid....maybe to just jump start my body after the Procedure because so far, with all of my charting, I ovulated pretty well....I just hope that things are really looking up and that it won't take another year :,( Anyone have lower temps(still above your coverline) that discovered they were pregnant?


----------



## BrittasticTX

Cramps felt exactly the same. We were working with a fertility doctor and I actually told my DH that we were out for that month, I could feel AF coming. The next day I got my BFP! I never charted or did temps, its just too stressful for me! But as far as my symptoms, it felt just like PMS, I didn't start feeling "pregnant" until I was 6 or 7 weeks


----------



## JIR705

My cramps were horrible I was convinced it was gonna be the worst period ever. I had everything pms related sore boobs, cramps, bloating it was terrible waiting for something I just wanted to hurry up and be over with. Then the light bulb came on when I realiized how late I was.


----------



## AbbyLink

Really?!?!?! Thanks ladies. Gives me so much encouragement! Temps went back up a little today. Now I'm not feeling much of anything. I mean occassional random cramping and some moodiness but not as bad as a yesterday or the day before. CD 28 is tomorrow but I'm not going to test until CD 33, unless AF comes, because the latest I have ever been is CD 32. I'm nervous. This month is a real shot for us because of the polyp removal and D&C. My uterous is actually ready for the first time in over a year....We will see. Just praying for peace.


----------



## AbbyLink

Did you remember that with any of your boys? That same feeling or was this the first time you felt that much like PMS before your BFP?


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I almost left work in agony 7dpo which I believe was implantation cramps - felt like PMS cramps x 100 :-/

Don't remember anything like that with my first pregnancy though, so guess each pregnancy really is different! X


----------



## AbbyLink

pinkandfluffy said:


> I almost left work in agony 7dpo which I believe was implantation cramps - felt like PMS cramps x 100 :-/
> 
> Don't remember anything like that with my first pregnancy though, so guess each pregnancy really is different! X


Really? Well, I'm on CD 29 now and AF is still a no show. I'm mostly fine but randomly have that PMS/PMS cramp feeling through the day and sometimes early morning. Like I said, I'm not testing until CD 33 because before this proceedure I had a few cycles last that long. Mostly between 28-32 days. I won't if I will be more regular now. I mean, with tissue and polyps in a uterous doesn't that cause things to get messed up? My lining was super thick too because of that so a baby couldn't implant if it wanted to. I'm looking forward to either starting or CD 33! ha! The waiting is killing me!


----------



## Kat541

For me, the implantation cramping was only during one night and a week before my period was due.


----------



## AbbyLink

Kat541 said:


> For me, the implantation cramping was only during one night and a week before my period was due.

Really? ANything else that was different than usual or the same as usual?


----------



## BrittasticTX

I remember having HORRIBLE gas pains, followed by *TMI TMI TMI* the worst diarrhea I think I've ever had, that was probably about 9 dpo. CD33 is such a long time to wait! I dont know if I can stand the anticipation!


----------



## AbbyLink

Well not to be gross but I have had both those things too. Whoch is weird for me because normally I can't even go. But I'm almost positive I will be starting any minute. On cd 30 right now. Never been past 32. I have that terrible PMS feeling. Not just crampy oir twingy but really Ready to start any minute feeling. :( My chest isn't as sore and I'm not as bloated either. Bleh. ALready put my precscrip for clomid in and now I'll just wait to start and take that 3-7 like the doc ordered, That will be my second cycle post proceedure so we will see if my body is going to cooperate


----------



## greenpear

Felt pretty much the same thing like AF.

1 or 2 weeks after bfp - strong cramps first thing in the morning - felt like period was about to start. They were strong enough to wake me from sleep, then subside during the day, then again in the morning. All that went away by week 9 I think?


----------



## BrittasticTX

I _still _have strong cramps that feel JUST LIKE AF is about to start! The day before my BFP I just KNEW I was out, I told my husband that the money we spent that month was wasted, I just knew I wasn't pregnant. There was no real "I feel pregnant" symptoms until several weeks later. Not trying to give you false hope, just sayin it aint over til its over!


----------



## ismiaisha

I felt very sore in the pubic area. It wasn't really cramps, maybe stretching? I didn't get any spotting/bleeding whatsoever.


----------



## AbbyLink

Thanks for the replies!
CD 32 today....but I'm telling ya, It's that achey PMS feeling. :/ I guess because the first pregnancy had the more twingey cramps I just feel like I can't be. I'm also worried that the D&C and polyp removal has just thrown my cycle off and I just won't be starting for a bit. The sore chest and bloatedness has died down and now all I have is a slightly sore chest and lost of ...tmi...gass. I'm too nervous to test girls! 
Did you guys have that achey pms feel? or just twingey more concentrated cramps?


----------



## Chloe1

Hi i had more like twinges maybe even a few sharp ones and just before AF should have been due i felt a few cramps. 

Good luck!! x


----------



## BabyBoo2012

I only tested yesterday as had a dream I was pregnant and I am!:happydance: 
Have been getting twinges in my lower left side like a stitch which I've been worried about but reading on here it seems very normal. I was due on Sunday and cramps started Mon night.


----------



## BrittasticTX

I had cramps! I really want you to test, I'm stalking! :)


----------



## AbbyLink

BrittasticTX said:


> I had cramps! I really want you to test, I'm stalking! :)

HA! What were your cramps like? My are twingey at times (almost like Ovulation) then other times it's that achey PMS type cramping. 34 days tomorrow. I will test Monday if AF doesn't show before then! We were told On Valentines day that we just bought our first home! Imagine if we had a new baby to add to it as well :)


----------



## MrsR3AM5

I didn't really think I was pregnant at all! I'd been disappointed for what seemed like so many months, I was just trying to act normal. The only thing I noticed *during* the TWW was that about on 9 dpo, it felt like a finger was poking me from inside my uterus towards the outside of my body (if that makes any sense!) lasting the ENTIRE day. Looking back, though, I was CRAZY cold about 1 hour after I ate for nearly the entire two weeks, tho I didn't think anything of it till after I found out I was preggo. Also, a day or two after I felt the finger pokes, I was running to the toilet pooping ALL day...I went at LEAST 4 times, and I normally go only once. It was like my body was emptying out. That happened to me once before when I am pretty sure I had a fertilized egg going, but which never implanted properly. Oh, and I was weepy the whole 2nd part of the TWW--four days in a row. Those were my ONLY signs.


----------



## AbbyLink

Thank you! Thanks for all the responses but I think it's over. Last night I had a small twinge on pink blood on the toilet paper. and my temp droppped this morning to 97.6....but nothing else has happend. No more blood, cramping or anything really and this is day 34 (never been past 32). I took a test last night and it was negative. so clearly I can't be pregnant. I sure hope this is all normal after a procedure like I had. After the first D&C that messed me up over a year ago, I'm so scared that something else has gone wrong after this last D&C and Polyp removal from that first proceedure. Now I'm just praying I start so that I can get moving along with the clomid and see how next month goes. We are going to probably be moving durring the time we need to BD so if it's God's will we can still hit those importnat days. :/ Ready to be done with this for sure :)


----------



## BabyBoo2012

I'm going through the same Abby so sending big hugs to you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## AbbyLink

Well, I guess I'm on the second day of AF....It's super light and random but the right time for it and I feel like AF all the way. Negative tests etc. But I'm worried because it's weird it's not a normal flow. WOnder if that's normal. I guess I technically started yesterday but even then all I needed was aliner because it was so light...DO I start clomis tomorrow? (that would be day 3 I guess....Just weird everything is so light


----------



## m4e

I've been having PMS like cramps for four days now. They are pretty light. I had some VERY light spotting on CD 21 (Saturday). My cycles are usually 27-28 days long. NEVER shorter than 26. It would literally be a miracle if I'm pregnant (haven't been around here for a few months, but I've posted about my husband's very low T which has caused no sperm. Haven't seen a Dr in about a year and a half, just been trying to treat naturally, so we have no idea if there has been any progress), but I can't help hoping. Only other thing is being cranky (DH just got a new job, and thats always stressful, so it could just be that) and my boobs have been itchy off and on, which sometimes happens before AF, I think because they swell up. lol. I guess we'll see... I really feel foolish for being hopeful, but seriously?!?!?! 8-10 days post ovulation spotting and mild cramping? My body is ridiculous if I'm not PG! :shrug:


----------

